# Turbulenz Ash Vac



## Holzstapel (Mar 13, 2016)

I saw one of these at Ocean State Job Lot last night for $59.99.  The only information I was able to find online is here - http://www.mrpearl11.com/turbulenz-k-405-10-amp-ash-vacuum.html, which is also the only info on the box.  

Anyone out there hear of this brand?  If not, I'm thinking I might be the guinea pig for this vac.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Mar 14, 2016)

Looks just like the power smith ash vacation. Probably same manufacturer. Go for it.


----------



## Bad LP (Mar 14, 2016)

I'd go for it. My ash vac is the loudest POS on the planet but forget the brand. It was also a little more money than 60 bucks.


----------



## Sprinter (Mar 16, 2016)

Just for my education only:  How and for what do you guys use these vacs?  A wood stove, or something else?  I've never had the urge to do anything but use a straight blade shovel into a metal bucket (a wood stove).  But maybe that's old school.  What advantage do the special vacs have?  Thanks.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 16, 2016)

I mostly use mine at the end of the season when doing a good cleaning of the stove -- above the baffle, in the firebox, etc. . . . always several days after I have had my last fire.

In the past I also used it to clean up around the hearth . . . but mostly these days I use a small whisk broom.


----------



## woodsmaster (Mar 23, 2016)

Sprinter said:


> Just for my education only:  How and for what do you guys use these vacs?  A wood stove, or something else?  I've never had the urge to do anything but use a straight blade shovel into a metal bucket (a wood stove).  But maybe that's old school.  What advantage do the special vacs have?  Thanks.


never owned one, but when i had a wood stove in the house i would of loved to had one for sweeping up fly ash around the stove. they are designed so that is you get a hot ember it wont catch on fire.


----------



## seaninnj (Nov 23, 2017)

Uh oh. Only one star on Amazon.  Turbulenz K-405 10 Amp Ash Vacuum https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CPJMG96/?tag=hearthamazon-20


Napoleon EPI3TN Majolica Brown


----------



## SeanBB (Nov 23, 2017)

I use an indirect ashvac. That is, it does not have it's own motor you push your regular vacuum cleaner hose into it. It does have its own filter.
I only use it for small amounts that cannot be picked up with a shovel and I use it when I sweep the chimney. (see similar in link below):

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ash-Can-with-Hepa-Filter-for-Vacuum-Cleaner-18L-/202025485348


----------



## bholler (Nov 24, 2017)

woodsmaster said:


> never owned one, but when i had a wood stove in the house i would of loved to had one for sweeping up fly ash around the stove. they are designed so that is you get a hot ember it wont catch on fire.


No they will still catch fire.  The filters are very flammable.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 24, 2017)

It is just a rebadged Powersmith. I have two of them. The filters are made of fiberglass. But they ain't the most powerful suction around. I don't know what they are using that 10 amps for and I have no desire to suck hot embers into them to test flammability.


----------



## Sodbuster (Nov 24, 2017)

seaninnj said:


> Uh oh. Only one star on Amazon.  Turbulenz K-405 10 Amp Ash Vacuum https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CPJMG96/?tag=hearthamazon-20
> 
> 
> Napoleon EPI3TN Majolica Brown



If you trust Amazon reviews anymore, there are a lot of better choices in the $50 range. I've never seen the need for one, We have an old retired canister floor vac with HEPA filter bag that does the job just fine.


----------

